
Artificial pieces of brain use light to communicate with real neurons - headalgorithm
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/05/200519101322.htm
======
headalgorithm
Original paper:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-63934-4](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-63934-4)

